# Duck Calls



## gibsonplayer45 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ive been duck hunting since i was able to walk in the swamp with my dad at our farm and alot in Arkansas.... My dad and I have owned pretty much every call built. We own currently 8-10 RNT calls.....We have been ordering duck commander tapes since the first year he made them....For the first time in my life i purchased his "classic commander" call....It puts my BGB...Echo....and RNT's to shame...and cost $11....my rnt's are $100+ each..... Goodbye rnt hello duck commander 

 Justin K


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 23, 2009)

How much you want for them RNT's then?


----------



## shotgun (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL  You beat me to it.


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm not sure if you're a credible source bud, you have a deer in your avatar!  That's all I'm saying about that.


----------



## tanteaux (Oct 23, 2009)

LipRip'r said:


> How much you want for them RNT's then?





shotgun said:


> LOL  You beat me to it.




He's got 10 of them.  Do yall want to go 1/3rds on them?


----------



## gibsonplayer45 (Oct 23, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> I'm not sure if you're a credible source bud, you have a deer in your avatar!  That's all I'm saying about that.



There is a deer there because my father who owns Kennedy farms wanted one on there. Creditable....I hunted 7 years in a row In Arkansas with Charles petty who you can hear
on all of RNT's tapes and he won worlds a few times. I also hunt on the swamps we own in Georgia... That's all I'm saying about that.


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 23, 2009)

I've hunted with Buck Gardner, and a few others.  I still can't call worth a crap.  I'm just yanking your chain don't get the panties in a wad.


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 23, 2009)

gibsonplayer45 said:


> Goodbye rnt hello duck commander
> 
> Justin K




Swap & Sell??  Ebay??


----------



## mallardk (Oct 23, 2009)

*Agree*

Duck commander calls work great, the best one  is the Mallard drake, I use when they want lock and when  you do, 7 out of 10 times, you better keep the dog still.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2009)

gibsonplayer45 said:


> There is a deer there because my father who owns Kennedy farms wanted one on there. Creditable....I hunted 7 years in a row In Arkansas with Charles petty who you can hear
> on all of RNT's tapes and he won worlds a few times. I also hunt on the swamps we own in Georgia... That's all I'm saying about that.


good to know you are creditable, this day and age you cant have enough credit, or so the bank says. And as far as credability, Chares Petty is a great duck hunter, but that dont mean you are.Not saying you arent, but Im sure everyone on here can drop a name or 2


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 23, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Im sure everyone on here can drop a name or 2



Yep.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 23, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Im sure everyone on here can drop a name or 2



Not me and that's just sad..


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 23, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Not me and that's just sad..



I know somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody that once bagged Jeff Foiles groceries once.  Beat that.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2009)

I once tried to run a goose call backwards in front of Jeff's daughter. Thats HARD to top.BTW Med Man, you know the Hollywoods.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 23, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> I once tried to run a goose call backwards in front of Jeff's daughter. Thats HARD to top.BTW Med Man, you know the Hollywoods.



True..Is the battery dead in your phone?


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 24, 2009)

gibsonplayer45 said:


> There is a deer there because my father who owns Kennedy farms wanted one on there. Creditable....I hunted 7 years in a row In Arkansas with Charles petty who you can hear
> on all of RNT's tapes and he won worlds a few times. I also hunt on the swamps we own in Georgia... That's all I'm saying about that.


Very impressive but then again so does everyone else around here


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 24, 2009)

gibsonplayer45 said:


> Ive been duck hunting since i was able to walk in the swamp with my dad at our farm and alot in Arkansas.... My dad and I have owned pretty much every call built. We own currently 8-10 RNT calls.....We have been ordering duck commander tapes since the first year he made them....For the first time in my life i purchased his "classic commander" call....It puts my BGB...Echo....and RNT's to shame...and cost $11....my rnt's are $100+ each..... Goodbye rnt hello duck commander
> 
> Justin K


You should have saved your $11 I would have given you a Classic.


----------



## clent586 (Oct 24, 2009)

gibsonplayer45 said:


> I hunted 7 years in a row In Arkansas with Charles petty who you can hear
> on all of RNT's tapes and he won worlds a few times. .



For what it is worth..............Charles Petty has never won the worlds, qualified 23 times I believe counting this year.........but never won the worlds. He is a great Georgian......Just sayin'


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 24, 2009)

If you ever run a Herters' call (from the old catalog company Herters') then that will be the only call you'll eve use!  Simply the easiest to use with the best tone.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 24, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> I once tried to run a goose call backwards in front of Jeff's daughter. Thats HARD to top.BTW Med Man, you know the Hollywoods.



 "uh....just turn it around"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 26, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Not me and that's just sad..



Me either 



illinoishunter77 said:


> You should have saved your $11 I would have given you a Classic.




You need an address? I'll take almost anything free especially if it don't eat.....................


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 26, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Me either
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trust me I would love to have IH77's  and JB's leftover calls.


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 26, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Trust me I would love to have IH77's  and JB's leftover calls.



No comment..But I do know of someone who has one on the way..


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 26, 2009)

clent586 said:


> For what it is worth..............Charles Petty has never won the worlds, qualified 23 times I believe counting this year.........but never won the worlds. He is a great Georgian......Just sayin'



You are correct they made him quit competing in GA so others would have a chance( now no one can win over a certain period) ,but he never won the big one


----------



## cw00943 (Oct 27, 2009)

Maybe the RNT's are too nice for you... and it doesent matter who you hunt with.... Theres always that annoying guy in the group that doesent know what he's doing...


----------



## gibsonplayer45 (Oct 27, 2009)

ok ok...hold on... RNT's arent "too nice" for me.. I own 2 short barrels, a daisy cutter, 2 origionals, and an old hunter model...i was JUST STATING that its funny that all these years paying 100+ for an RNT call and the commanders in MY OPINION call just as well or better....and not knowing me and stating i dont know what im doing is kinda dumb...but hey  everyone is entitled to an opinion..just stated mine


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 27, 2009)

gibsonplayer45 said:


> ok ok...hold on... RNT's arent "too nice" for me.. I own 2 short barrels, a daisy cutter, 2 origionals, and an old hunter model...i was JUST STATING that its funny that all these years paying 100+ for an RNT call and the commanders in MY OPINION call just as well or better....and not knowing me and stating i dont know what im doing is kinda dumb...but hey  everyone is entitled to an opinion..just stated mine


We can figuer you out just by reading your first post. I mean having "just about every call made" sounds impressive yet we know it's not true.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 27, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> I'm not sure if you're a credible source bud, you have a deer in your avatar!  That's all I'm saying about that.


As for credibility, I don't know much about a man that passes up wings and beer for work.. What's up with that??


----------



## gibsonplayer45 (Oct 27, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> We can figuer you out just by reading your first post. I mean having "just about every call made" sounds impressive yet we know it's not true.



You cannot argue something you cant understand...it said "HAVE OWNED" as in bought most of the calls built... We sold and traded most to get different calls. As of right now we have a ton of RNT's, commanders, echos, and BGB calls. Over a span of 80 years of combined hunting between the both of us...yes...we have pretty much owned every brand of call over all those years...i never said i went on a shopping spree and have 200 calls on my lanyard...


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 27, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Me either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen your address come across my pm box yet.
Your call awaits it's new home.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 27, 2009)

This forum is kinda like duck hunting in itself, you cant just show up throwing out big gear, big names, and big calls and expect respect. You kinda got to ease in there and earn it.(Trust me, I know.)


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh but I do understand and can argue. 8 to 10 RNT's is not a ton and having owned every call ever built is not true either. I don't care if you have 1 or 30 calls on your lanyard, the question is can you run any of them.  Again we can figure you out just by your first post.


----------



## gibsonplayer45 (Oct 27, 2009)

this is pointless i never claimed EVERY SINGLE BRAND EVERY CALL i said most of them...8-10 is not a ton but it is alot of rnt's for me... i cant show you i can run a call...you cant show me you can run a call. ALL I WAS SAYING IS IM SUPRISED FOR $11 THE CALL I BOUGHT SOUNDED AS GOOD IF NOT BETTER THAN MY RNT's...


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 27, 2009)

gibsonplayer45 said:


> Ive been duck hunting since i was able to walk in the swamp with my dad at our farm and alot in Arkansas.... My dad and I have owned pretty much every call built. We own currently 8-10 RNT calls.....We have been ordering duck commander tapes since the first year he made them....For the first time in my life i purchased his "classic commander" call....It puts my BGB...Echo....and RNT's to shame...and cost $11....my rnt's are $100+ each..... Goodbye rnt hello duck commander
> 
> Justin K



Here it is if you need to read it again.


----------



## gibsonplayer45 (Oct 27, 2009)

Pretty much every call built.......calls better than my other calls....cost $11 bucks....yes i can read


----------



## gibsonplayer45 (Oct 27, 2009)

and reed is spelled READ


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 27, 2009)

gibsonplayer45 said:


> and reed is spelled READ


You caught me on that, it still doesn't hide the facts though.

Do you think your band would be interested in playing my Barmitzvah?


----------



## clent586 (Oct 27, 2009)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SNVqJn5p3aE&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SNVqJn5p3aE&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm a Washburn man myself.    I can't believe you offered him that gig illinois.  You know I'm unemployed.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 27, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> I'm a Washburn man myself.    I can't believe you offered him that gig illinois.  You know I'm unemployed.


Dang I forgotHow good are you with a mouth harp?


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Oct 27, 2009)

because its called "chasing bands" and...


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 27, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> because its called "chasing bands" and...



...although I have chased and chased that "big fat corn fed Black duck" I have yet to score on it..Maybe my timing has been off or I just.....


----------



## clent586 (Oct 27, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> ...although I have chased and chased that "big fat corn fed Black duck" I have yet to score on it..Maybe my timing has been off or I just.....



...............suck at duck huntin'


----------



## gibsonplayer45 (Nov 1, 2009)

yea man we would totally  play it! gibsonlespaul45@gmail.com
Shoot me an email


----------



## SHMELTON (Nov 1, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> As for credibility, I don't know much about a man that passes up wings and beer for work.. What's up with that??


Thats one of the bad parts of being a salesman.  when the economy is down I actually have to work hard to pay the bills.  I'm off Monday and Tuesday, if you and JB wanna get together for a cold one let me know.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 24, 2009)

clent586 said:


> ...............suck at duck huntin'



No way that could be it.......No way!!!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 24, 2009)

Nitro said:


> No way that could be it.......No way!!!!



Nope... But I do know how to run one heck of a web site..


----------



## Nitro (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas MM.......

I hope Santa brings you a Duck..........

You seem to need the help...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 24, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Nope... But I do know how to run one heck of a web site..



Merry Christmas to you Mr. Andy!


----------



## jimmyjames (Dec 29, 2009)

i just left bass pro  to exchange a B GARNER . for a DC BROWN SUGUR  OR SARGE... they didnt have either but did have the classic commander.... i heard they sound  reall lgood ,, just like fishing lures ,, somebody said they were killin em on a certain spinnerbait .. and everybody goes out and gets  one ,, some work for others  and some dont.... rod ,reel, line, conditions and operater all play a part  in how your killin em ... same with a duck call .....how  you blow, when you blow , and where you blow , .........im just sayin lol


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Dec 29, 2009)

I am glad to find out that I can a exchange a call at Bass Pro.


----------

